# Walmart Recipe Notice! Please Read!



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not sure where to post this. I figured I would start here and the thread can be moved if needed.

Everyone that uses this recipe should make a note:

The recipe calls for one container of LouAnn Coconut Oil, which is 31.5 ounces. They have changed the packaging and the container now has only an even 30 ounces in it.

So, we need to recalculate our recipe for the new amount of oil

-or-

Add more oil to each batch of this recipe from another container.


I know that we get used to doing things a certain way, and maybe forget to check the amounts in the packages to make sure they are still the same. I almost didn't notice the difference, and thought that I might not be the only one. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I found out about 2 yrs ago that many times there is a different amount than what is listed in the container also. Always melt it and weigh it. Good post, thank you


----------

